# Have I caused an addiction?



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
My dd is just 1 year old. She had her hib/menc booster last week plus she is teething plus she then got a nasty cold. I gave her 5-10ml calpol every 4 hours for all of sat/sun/mon and I also gave her 2.5ml (sometimes a bit more  ) calprofen every 6-8 hours for the same length of time.
I did not give her any yesterday and only the odd bit here and there on tues. Tue she was a bit whingy but yesterday she was awful! whinged all day, clingy etc. no temp. 
Have I given her too many days of meds and now I have stopped, is she having withdrawal?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi hbrodie,

You don't get a recognised withdrawal syndrome with paracetamol or ibuprofen so it's unlikely to be that causing the whingeing. Maybe the teeth are still bothering her? Hopefully she'll pick up soon  

Maz x


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks maz.


----------

